# com.phone.android force close loop



## dustinarden (Feb 22, 2012)

original thread here:

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/39689-comphoneandroid-force-close-loop/

I had been running the most recent stable release for a quite a few months as of December. It was rock solid. back then while playing duke nukem 3d on my supersonic, the phone locked up, requiring me to pull the battery.

When the OS loaded i immediately get the "sorry but com.android.phone has closed" (something along those lines). This happens in a continuous loop rendering the phone unusable. While this is going on my phone is unable to get carrier service. If you go to the "wireless and networks" portion under settings (in between force closes) i can see that airplane mode is selected, and attempting to unselect it doesn't do anything. The "mobile network" options at the bottom of this screen is greyed out and not select-able.

Nothing can fix this except a full wipe and reinstall of CM7. even if i restore a previous nandroid backup the problem still occurs which i find VERY odd. In theory i assume all settings/programs/etc are backed up and restored so there should be no corrupted programs or settings or anything still present from the previous phone information/setup after a restore.

Once i have wiped everything and done a new install of CM7 the issue is gone usually until i reboot or until i attempt a new nandroid of the STOCK installation of CM7. Ever since this happened back then (the lock up requiring battery pull) all of my nandroid backups appear to fail to restore. They show as missing or corrupted in the log.

I have completely wiped the SD card a few times since this occurred back then. This doesnt fix the issue. It still happens after reboots, etc.

This has happened before to me and i assumed it was data that i was restoring via titanium backup between sense and CM7 that was causing issues with the phone/dialer/program whatever. Ever since the most recent stable was released though i haven't loaded any sense ROMS and i've been solely on CM7, which has been ROCK solid with the latest stable release. 

Supersonic is HW version 004 if that matters. 

I've been running Kushdecks ICS alpha 5 and then 7 (bout to go back to 5), but between those i went back to CM7 using the latest build built from source as of a week or two ago ...

i had it up and running great in little time (as usual), however i reboot the phone. It breaks. com.phone.android FC's over and over again ... killed it and flashed it again after wiping all system/data/etc (NOT a SD format)

i had anticipated this happening again so i installed logcat, rebooted after setting up a few things (not a single thing restored from TB mind you) and it happens again.

Here is some of what is in aLogCat.



```
<br />
D/szipinf (  327): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280):   ----> cleared application list<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 118K, 46% free 3133K/5767K, external 2428K/2443K, paused 56ms<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  327): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXPLICIT freed 956K, 36% free 6178K/9607K, external 4852K/8824K, paused 78ms<br />
D/szipinf (  327): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  327): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  327): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
W/AssetRedirectionManager(  175): No such resource found for com.android.fm:drawable/fmradio_background<br />
D/szipinf (  327): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  327): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 179K, 46% free 3154K/5831K, external 2930K/2956K, paused 36ms<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  280): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_CONCURRENT freed 388K, 49% free 3163K/6087K, external 3173K/3330K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 361K, 49% free 3165K/6087K, external 3310K/3330K, paused 31ms<br />
E/BluetoothMasService(  376): Handler(): got msg=1<br />
E/BluetoothMasService(  376): Map Service startRfcommSocketListener<br />
E/BluetoothMasService(  376): Map Service initSocket<br />
E/BluetoothMasService(  376): Succeed to create listening socket on channel 16<br />
I/BtOppRfcommListener(  376): Accept thread started on channel 12<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Timeout of broadcast BroadcastRecord{409dfe78 android.intent.action.SIM_STATE_CHANGED} - [email protected], started 10005ms ago<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Receiver during timeout: ResolveInfo{409dfc40 com.android.phone.MyPhoneNumber p=0 o=0 m=0x108000}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.google.android.partnersetup for broadcast com.google.android.partnersetup/.PhoneStateReceiver: pid=422 uid=10009 gids={}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Crashing app skipping ANR: ProcessRecord{40a53520 296:com.android.phone/1001} Broadcast of Intent { act=android.intent.action.SIM_STATE_CHANGED flg=0x20000000 cmp=com.android.phone/.MyPhoneNumber (has extras) }<br />
D/szipinf (  422): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/Process (  296): Sending signal. PID: 296 SIG: 9<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 296) has died.<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Scheduling restart of crashed service com.android.phone/.BluetoothHeadsetService in 5000ms<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
W/BluetoothHeadset(  175): Proxy not attached to service<br />
W/BluetoothHeadset(  175): Proxy not attached to service<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=432 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.facebook.katana for broadcast com.facebook.katana/.FacebookWidgetProvider: pid=433 uid=10072 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/szipinf (  432): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  432): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  432): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
D/szipinf (  433): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  432): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  432): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  432): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  432): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.LoggingProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.LoggingProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  433): GC_CONCURRENT freed 124K, 47% free 3011K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.NotificationsProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.NotificationsProvider<br />
D/CallManager(  432): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b21b8})<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.KeyValueProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.KeyValueProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.ChatHistoryProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.ChatHistoryProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.CacheProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.CacheProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.UserValuesProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.UserValuesProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.PagesProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.PagesProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.MailboxProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.MailboxProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.UserStatusesProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.UserStatusesProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.PhotosProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.PhotosProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.EventsProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.EventsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  433): Pub com.facebook.katana.provider.ConnectionsProvider: com.facebook.katana.provider.ConnectionsProvider<br />
D/ACRA  (  433): Retrieve application default SharedPreferences.<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
D/dalvikvm(  432): GC_CONCURRENT freed 181K, 47% free 2996K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+9ms<br />
D/ACRA  (  433): Set OnSharedPreferenceChangeListener.<br />
D/ACRA  (  433): ACRA is enabled for com.facebook.katana, intializing...<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/ACRA  (  433): Looking for error files in /data/data/com.facebook.katana/app_acra-reports<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  432): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
D/PhoneApp(  432): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  432): Listening SCO socket...<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/dalvikvm(  433): GC_CONCURRENT freed 268K, 46% free 3260K/6023K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+6ms<br />
I/Database(  432): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
D/TelephonyProvider(  432): Setting numeric '310120' to be the current operator<br />
D/MccTable(  432): updateMccMncConfiguration: mcc=310, mnc=120<br />
D/MccTable(  432): locale set to en_us<br />
D/MccTable(  432): WIFI_NUM_ALLOWED_CHANNELS set to 11<br />
I/WifiService(  175): WifiService trying to setNumAllowed to 11 with persist set to true<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyMessageWaitingChanged: false<br />
D/PhoneApp(  432): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  432): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(  432): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4017d560)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at com.android.internal.telephony.gsm.GSMPhone.getState(GSMPhone.java:262)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at com.android.internal.telephony.CallManager.getState(CallManager.java:243)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at com.android.phone.PhoneUtils$ConnectionHandler.handleMessage(PhoneUtils.java:187)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  432):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/BluetoothHeadset(  175): Proxy not attached to service<br />
W/BluetoothHeadset(  175): Proxy not attached to service<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone has crashed too many times: killing!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 794K, 52% free 3130K/6407K, external 3889K/3917K, paused 154ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  433): GC_CONCURRENT freed 342K, 45% free 3465K/6279K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+4ms<br />
W/BluetoothHeadset(  360): Proxy not attached to service<br />
I/Process (  432): Sending signal. PID: 432 SIG: 9<br />
W/InputManagerService(  175): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 432) has died.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=467 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.bel.android.dspmanager for broadcast com.bel.android.dspmanager/.ServiceLaunchReceiver: pid=471 uid=10030 gids={3002}<br />
D/szipinf (  467): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  471): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/HeadsetService(  471): Starting service.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.cyanogenmod.stats for broadcast com.cyanogenmod.stats/.ReportingServiceManager: pid=487 uid=10021 gids={3003}<br />
I/RecoverySystem(  175): No recovery log file<br />
I/BootReceiver(  175): Copying /proc/last_kmsg to DropBox (SYSTEM_LAST_KMSG)<br />
I/Effect-Equalizer(  121): EQ_PARAM_NUM_BANDS OK<br />
D/szipinf (  467): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  467): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc android.process.media for content provider com.android.providers.downloads/.DownloadProvider: pid=495 uid=10034 gids={1015, 2001, 3003}<br />
D/szipinf (  487): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  467): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  467): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  467): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  467): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
D/CMStats (  487): BOOT_COMPLETED: Setting checkedin=false<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.providers.calendar for broadcast com.android.providers.calendar/.CalendarReceiver: pid=498 uid=10026 gids={3003}<br />
D/szipinf (  495): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  495): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  498): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  495): Pub media: com.android.providers.media.MediaProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  498): Pub com.android.calendar: com.android.providers.calendar.CalendarProvider2<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 100K, 51% free 3181K/6407K, external 4364K/4603K, paused 183ms<br />
V/MediaProvider(  495): Attached volume: internal<br />
D/CallManager(  467): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b2ae0})<br />
V/MediaProvider(  495): /mnt/sdcard volume ID: -2060359801<br />
I/Database(  498): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 461 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.calendar/databases/calendar.db-wal<br />
D/dalvikvm(  467): GC_CONCURRENT freed 165K, 48% free 2973K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+7ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 51% free 3178K/6407K, external 5675K/5984K, paused 126ms<br />
V/MediaProvider(  495): Attached volume: external<br />
I/ActivityThread(  495): Pub downloads: com.android.providers.downloads.DownloadProvider<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.deskclock for broadcast com.android.deskclock/.AlarmInitReceiver: pid=522 uid=10032 gids={}<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
I/ActivityThread(  495): Pub drm: com.android.providers.drm.DrmProvider<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/Database(  495): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 8 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.downloads/databases/downloads.db-wal<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  467): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  467): Listening SCO socket...<br />
D/PhoneApp(  467): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/szipinf (  522): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  522): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/ActivityThread(  522): Pub com.android.deskclock: com.android.deskclock.AlarmProvider<br />
I/Database(  522): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.deskclock/databases/alarms.db-wal<br />
I/Database(  467): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.email for broadcast com.android.email/.service.EmailBroadcastReceiver: pid=536 uid=10035 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed 11K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 90ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 73ms<br />
D/szipinf (  536): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  536): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 86ms<br />
D/TelephonyProvider(  467): Setting numeric '310120' to be the current operator<br />
D/MccTable(  467): updateMccMncConfiguration: mcc=310, mnc=120<br />
D/MccTable(  467): locale set to en_us<br />
D/MccTable(  467): WIFI_NUM_ALLOWED_CHANNELS set to 11<br />
I/WifiService(  175): WifiService trying to setNumAllowed to 11 with persist set to true<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyMessageWaitingChanged: false<br />
I/ActivityThread(  536): Pub com.android.email.provider: com.android.email.provider.EmailProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  536): Pub com.android.email.attachmentprovider: com.android.email.provider.AttachmentProvider<br />
D/PhoneApp(  467): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  467): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(  467): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4017d560)<br />
I/ActivityThread(  536): Pub com.android.exchange.provider: com.android.exchange.provider.ExchangeProvider<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at com.android.internal.telephony.gsm.GSMPhone.getState(GSMPhone.java:262)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at com.android.internal.telephony.CallManager.getState(CallManager.java:243)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at com.android.phone.PhoneUtils$ConnectionHandler.handleMessage(PhoneUtils.java:187)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  467):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone has crashed too many times: killing!<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  536): !!! EAS SyncManager, onCreate<br />
I/Database(  536): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 48 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.email/databases/EmailProvider.db-wal<br />
I/Database(  536): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 130 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.email/databases/EmailProviderBody.db-wal<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1908K, 43% free 6121K/10567K, external 4876K/6047K, paused 173ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.mms for broadcast com.android.mms/.transaction.MmsSystemEventReceiver: pid=549 uid=10044 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  536): !!! EAS SyncManager, onStartCommand<br />
D/Email   (  536): BOOT_COMPLETED<br />
D/MediaScannerService(  495): start scanning volume internal<br />
D/szipinf (  549): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  536): !!! SyncManager thread running<br />
D/dalvikvm(  536): GC_CONCURRENT freed 283K, 50% free 2852K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+12ms<br />
D/szipinf (  549): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/Eas Debug(  536): Logging:<br />
I/ActivityThread(  549): Pub com.android.mms.SuggestionsProvider: com.android.mms.SuggestionsProvider<br />
I/Database(  467): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 37 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/mmssms.db-wal<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  536): !!! EAS SyncManager, onStartCommand<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.voicedialer for broadcast com.android.voicedialer/.VoiceDialerReceiver: pid=569 uid=10057 gids={3002}<br />
D/szipinf (  569): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/VoiceDialerReceiver(  569): onReceive Intent { act=android.intent.action.BOOT_COMPLETED cmp=com.android.voicedialer/.VoiceDialerReceiver }<br />
V/RecognizerEngine(  569): deleteCachedGrammarFiles /data/data/com.android.voicedialer/files/openentries.txt<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.cyanogenmod.android.fotakill for broadcast com.cyanogenmod.android.fotakill/.FOTAKillReceiver: pid=579 uid=10012 gids={}<br />
D/szipinf (  579): Initializing inflate state<br />
V/FOTAKill(  579): Killing FOTA<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.google.android.talk for broadcast com.google.android.talk/.videochat.BootCompleteReceiver: pid=587 uid=10000 gids={3003, 1015, 1006}<br />
I/Process (  467): Sending signal. PID: 467 SIG: 9<br />
I/Process (  175): Sending signal. PID: 549 SIG: 9<br />
I/Process (  175): Sending signal. PID: 549 SIG: 9<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 467) has died.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Kill com.android.mms (pid 549): provider com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider in dying process com.android.phone<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Kill com.android.mms (pid 549): provider com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider in dying process com.android.phone<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=590 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
W/InputManagerService(  175): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/szipinf (  590): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  587): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  587): Pub com.google.android.talk.SuggestionProvider: com.google.android.talk.SuggestionsProvider<br />
D/szipinf (  590): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  590): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  590): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  590): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  590): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  590): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  587): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 79K, 49% free 2783K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 141ms<br />
D/GTalkService(  266): [RawStanzaProvidersMgr] ##### searchProvidersFromIntent<br />
D/GTalkService(  266): [RawStanzaProvidersMgr] no intent receivers found<br />
D/CallManager(  590): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b29e0})<br />
D/dalvikvm(  590): GC_CONCURRENT freed 161K, 48% free 2963K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  590): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
D/PhoneApp(  590): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  590): Listening SCO socket...<br />
I/System.out(  280): UPDATECOUNTERS REQUEST: org.jtb.alogcat = 0<br />
I/System.out(  280): UPDATINGCOUNTERS: org.jtb.alogcat = 0<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=org.jtb.alogcat/.LogActivity } from pid 280<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.mms (pid 549) has died.<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Scheduling restart of crashed service com.android.mms/.transaction.SmsReceiverService in 5000ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc org.jtb.alogcat for activity org.jtb.alogcat/.LogActivity: pid=624 uid=10081 gids={1007, 1015}<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/dalvikvm(  175): Jit: resizing JitTable from 4096 to 8192<br />
W/ResourceType(  175): Skipping entry 0x7f040000 in package table 0 because it is not complex!<br />
W/ResourceType(  175): Skipping entry 0x7f040001 in package table 0 because it is not complex!<br />
I/Database(  590): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
D/GTalkService(  266): [GTalkConnection.20] init: initialized presence to UNAVAILABLE<br />
D/GTalkService(  266): [GTalkConnection.21] init: initialized presence to UNAVAILABLE<br />
D/TelephonyProvider(  590): Setting numeric '310120' to be the current operator<br />
D/MccTable(  590): updateMccMncConfiguration: mcc=310, mnc=120<br />
D/MccTable(  590): locale set to en_us<br />
D/MccTable(  590): WIFI_NUM_ALLOWED_CHANNELS set to 11<br />
D/dalvikvm(  266): GC_CONCURRENT freed 238K, 48% free 3027K/5767K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+7ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXPLICIT freed 311K, 42% free 6153K/10567K, external 2041K/2546K, paused 128ms<br />
I/WifiService(  175): WifiService trying to setNumAllowed to 11 with persist set to true<br />
D/szipinf (  624): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyMessageWaitingChanged: false<br />
I/talk  (  587): Refresh the supporeted camera state<br />
D/GTalkService(  266): [GTalkConnection.23] init: initialized presence to UNAVAILABLE<br />
D/PhoneApp(  590): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  590): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(  590): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4017d560)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at com.android.internal.telephony.gsm.GSMPhone.getState(GSMPhone.java:262)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at com.android.internal.telephony.CallManager.getState(CallManager.java:243)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at com.android.phone.PhoneUtils$ConnectionHandler.handleMessage(PhoneUtils.java:187)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  590):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone has crashed too many times: killing!<br />
D/GTalkService(  266): createConnection(check #2): connection exists, drop newly created connection<br />
D/GTalkService(  266): createConnection(check #2): connection exists, drop newly created connection<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 50K, 50% free 2698K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 99ms<br />
D/ViewConsistency(  624): AbsListView [email protected] enabled= true<br />
D/ViewConsistency(  624): AbsListView [email protected] enabled= true<br />
V/alogcat (  624): created<br />
V/alogcat (  624): started<br />
I/alogcat (  624): new intent: android.intent.action.MAIN<br />
D/Calendar(  498): missed alarms found: 0<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Force stopping package com.google.android.apps.maps uid=10063<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/alogcat (  624): scheduling periodic saves<br />
V/alogcat (  624): resumed<br />
V/update.Download(  266): deleting all update downloads<br />
D/alogcat (  624): starting ...<br />
W/asset   (  256): deep redirect failure from 0x01030068 => 0x02060004, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030022, style=0x00000000<br />
W/asset   (  256): deep redirect failure from 0x01030067 => 0x02060003, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030022, style=0x00000000<br />
W/asset   (  256): deep redirect failure from 0x01030067 => 0x02060003, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030022, style=0x00000000<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280): application intent received: android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED, replacing=false<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280):   --> [URL=package:com.google.android.apps]package:com.google.android.apps[/URL].maps<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280):   --> sync package com.google.android.apps.maps<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Starting: Intent { flg=0x10000000 cmp=com.google.android.gsf/.update.SystemUpdateInstallDialog } from pid 266<br />
V/alogcat (  624): save instance<br />
V/alogcat (  624): paused<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.extendedcontrols for broadcast com.extendedcontrols/.receiver.BootReceiver: pid=648 uid=10059 gids={3002, 3001, 1006, 3003, 1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Displayed org.jtb.alogcat/.LogActivity: +1s857ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  266): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 206K, 48% free 3070K/5831K, external 0K/0K, paused 389ms<br />
D/szipinf (  648): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 77K, 46% free 3087K/5639K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup for broadcast com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/.schedules.BootReceiver: pid=656 uid=10062 gids={1015, 3003}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Force stopping package com.android.vending uid=10001<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280): application intent received: android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED, replacing=false<br />
I/alogcat (  624): new intent: android.intent.action.MAIN<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280):   --> [URL=package:com.android]package:com.android[/URL].vending<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280):   --> sync package com.android.vending<br />
D/alogcat (  624): stopping ...<br />
D/alogcat (  624): stopped<br />
D/alogcat (  624): scheduling periodic saves<br />
W/asset   (  256): deep redirect failure from 0x01030068 => 0x02060004, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030022, style=0x00000000<br />
W/asset   (  256): deep redirect failure from 0x01030067 => 0x02060003, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030022, style=0x00000000<br />
W/asset   (  256): deep redirect failure from 0x01030067 => 0x02060003, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030022, style=0x00000000<br />
V/alogcat (  624): resumed<br />
D/alogcat (  624): starting ...<br />
D/szipinf (  656): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  256): GC_CONCURRENT freed 259K, 48% free 3104K/5895K, external 708K/997K, paused 2ms+45ms<br />
I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.MainApplication(  656): onCreate()<br />
D/dalvikvm(  656): Trying to load lib /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/lib/libtitanium.so 0x4067c8d0<br />
D/dalvikvm(  656): Added shared lib /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/lib/libtitanium.so 0x4067c8d0<br />
I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.MainApplication(  656): Detected CPU architecture: ARM<br />
W/Settings(  656): Setting android_id has moved from android.provider.Settings.System to android.provider.Settings.Secure, returning read-only value.<br />
D/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.l.l(  656): Debug features are disabled.<br />
I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.k.a(  656): restoreMySettings_ifNeeded()<br />
I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.k.a(  656): Internal settings found => No need to restore.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  656): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 117K, 49% free 2788K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 109ms<br />
I/Process (  590): Sending signal. PID: 590 SIG: 9<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 590) has died.<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
I/Database(  495): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 97 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.media/databases/internal.db-wal<br />
W/Resources(  656): Converting to string: TypedValue{t=0x10/d=0x0 a=-1}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 235K, 46% free 3284K/6023K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=667 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Force stopping package com.google.android.apps.googlevoice uid=10066<br />
D/szipinf (  667): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280): application intent received: android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED, replacing=false<br />
D/szipinf (  667): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  667): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  667): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  667): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  667): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  667): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280):   --> [URL=package:com.google.android.apps]package:com.google.android.apps[/URL].googlevoice<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  280):   --> sync package com.google.android.apps.googlevoice<br />
W/Resources(  656): Converting to string: TypedValue{t=0x10/d=0x80 a=-1}<br />
W/Resources(  656): Converting to string: TypedValue{t=0x10/d=0x3 a=-1}<br />
W/Resources(  656): Converting to string: TypedValue{t=0x10/d=0x20 a=-1}<br />
W/Resources(  656): Converting to string: TypedValue{t=0x10/d=0x1 a=-1}<br />
W/Resources(  656): Converting to string: TypedValue{t=0x10/d=0x3 a=-1}<br />
I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.schedules.BootReceiver(  656): Boot has completed => Scheduling next wake-up ...<br />
I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.schedules.SchedulerService(  656): scheduleNextWakeup(): Invoked with idToExcludeForToday=null<br />
D/CallManager(  667): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b3c58})<br />
D/dalvikvm(  667): GC_CONCURRENT freed 170K, 48% free 2958K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+9ms<br />
I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.schedules.SchedulerService(  656): scheduleNextWakeup(): Wakeup scheduled in 39950 seconds for id=4<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.probeez.profiles for broadcast com.probeez.profiles/.service.BootReceiver: pid=683 uid=10060 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  667): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  667): Listening SCO socket...<br />
D/PhoneApp(  667): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 383K, 47% free 3309K/6215K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+8ms<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/szipinf (  683): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/Database(  667): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
D/TelephonyProvider(  667): Setting numeric '310120' to be the current operator<br />
D/MccTable(  667): updateMccMncConfiguration: mcc=310, mnc=120<br />
D/MccTable(  667): locale set to en_us<br />
D/MccTable(  667): WIFI_NUM_ALLOWED_CHANNELS set to 11<br />
D/QualcommCameraHardware(  121): createInstance: E<br />
I/WifiService(  175): WifiService trying to setNumAllowed to 11 with persist set to true<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyMessageWaitingChanged: false<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc [URL=com.google.android.apps.maps:FriendService]com.google.android.apps.maps:FriendService[/URL] for broadcast com.google.android.apps.maps/com.google.googlenav.friend.android.ServiceReceiver: pid=696 uid=10063 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/PhoneApp(  667): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  667): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(  667): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4017d560)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at com.android.internal.telephony.gsm.GSMPhone.getState(GSMPhone.java:262)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at com.android.internal.telephony.CallManager.getState(CallManager.java:243)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at com.android.phone.PhoneUtils$ConnectionHandler.handleMessage(PhoneUtils.java:187)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  667):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone has crashed too many times: killing!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed 12K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 280ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 186ms<br />
I/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): Registering default exceptions handler: [url="http://www.probeez.com/bugs/server.php"]http://www.probeez.com/bugs/server.php[/url]<br />
I/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): Registering default exceptions handler<br />
I/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): TRACE_VERSION: 0.3.0<br />
D/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): APP_VERSION: 1.1.4.2F<br />
D/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): APP_PACKAGE: com.probeez.profiles<br />
D/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): FILES_PATH: /data/data/com.probeez.profiles/files<br />
D/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): URL: [url="http://www.probeez.com/bugs/server.php"]http://www.probeez.com/bugs/server.php[/url]<br />
D/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): Looking for exceptions in: /data/data/com.probeez.profiles/files<br />
D/com.nullwire.trace.ExceptionsHandler(  683): current handler class=com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit$UncaughtHandler<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 173ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  696): GC_CONCURRENT freed 143K, 47% free 3034K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+7ms<br />
D/QualcommCameraHardware(  121):  Storing the current target type as 1<br />
D/dalvikvm(  683): GC_CONCURRENT freed 273K, 49% free 2904K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 5ms+9ms<br />
D/szipinf (  696): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/QualcommCameraHardware(  121): constructor EX<br />
D/dalvikvm(  683): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 99K, 49% free 2913K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 150ms<br />
D/QualcommCameraHardware(  121): startCamera E<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 677K, 51% free 3080K/6279K, external 509K/519K, paused 5ms+5ms<br />
W/asset   (  256): deep redirect failure from 0x01030068 => 0x02060004, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030022, style=0x00000000<br />
W/asset   (  256): deep redirect failure from 0x01030067 => 0x02060003, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030022, style=0x00000000<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc [URL=com.google.android.apps.maps:NetworkLocationService]com.google.android.apps.maps:NetworkLocationService[/URL] for service com.google.android.apps.maps/com.google.android.location.internal.server.NetworkLocationService: pid=707 uid=10063 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.koushikdutta.rommanager for broadcast com.koushikdutta.rommanager/.UpdateReceiver: pid=708 uid=10050 gids={1015, 3003}<br />
D/szipinf (  708): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.google.android.apps.googlevoice for broadcast com.google.android.apps.googlevoice/.BootUpReceiver: pid=723 uid=10066 gids={3003, 1015, 1007}<br />
W/System.err(  708): java.io.FileNotFoundException: /sdcard/clockworkmod/.settings (No such file or directory)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  707): GC_CONCURRENT freed 134K, 47% free 3043K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+26ms<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at org.apache.harmony.luni.platform.OSFileSystem.open(Native Method)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at dalvik.system.BlockGuard$WrappedFileSystem.open(BlockGuard.java:232)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:94)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:165)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:144)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.ge.a(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService.onCreate(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.handleCreateService(ActivityThread.java:2066)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.access$2500(ActivityThread.java:123)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:993)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/System.err(  708): java.lang.Exception: no proof string<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.clockworkmod.billing.s.a(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.clockworkmod.billing.s.a(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.ge.c(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.ge.a(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService.b(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService.onStart(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.Service.onStartCommand(Service.java:428)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.handleServiceArgs(ActivityThread.java:2160)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.access$2800(ActivityThread.java:123)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1002)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  708): {<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  708):    "signed_data": "{\"nonce\": \"3906645289620121264\", \"seller_id\": \"[email protected]\", \"timestamp\": 1329768102538, \"sandbox\": false, \"orders\": [], \"buyer_id\": \"F78D82699BF80514F6AF2053F8742D2B\"}",<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  708):    "signature": "EQDYpb1YSy8pCcJakBHJ44deE36x9w1lBX3D35zFedU4EUnxDzS4B1Kzxk4FIUB1m9M3iXeRLBT0\nQHFxynU27g==\n"<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  708): }<br />
D/szipinf (  707): Initializing inflate state<br />
W/System.err(  708): java.lang.Exception: buyer_id mismatch<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.clockworkmod.billing.s.a(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.clockworkmod.billing.s.a(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.ge.c(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.ge.a(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService.b(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService.onStart(Unknown Source)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.Service.onStartCommand(Service.java:428)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.handleServiceArgs(ActivityThread.java:2160)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.access$2800(ActivityThread.java:123)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1002)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
W/System.err(  708):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
I/LicenseChecker(  683): Using cached license response<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 391K, 51% free 3078K/6279K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  708): Refreshing Market purchases...<br />
D/szipinf (  723): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ClockworkBilling(  708): com.clockworkmod.billing.BillingReceiver.REFRESH_MARKET<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.vending for service com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.billing.iab.MarketBillingService: pid=735 uid=10001 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708): Service com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService has leaked IntentReceiver [email protected] that was originally registered here. Are you missing a call to unregisterReceiver()?<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708): android.app.IntentReceiverLeaked: Service com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService has leaked IntentReceiver [email protected] that was originally registered here. Are you missing a call to unregisterReceiver()?<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.LoadedApk$ReceiverDispatcher.<init>(LoadedApk.java:756)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.LoadedApk.getReceiverDispatcher(LoadedApk.java:551)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.ContextImpl.registerReceiverInternal(ContextImpl.java:823)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.ContextImpl.registerReceiver(ContextImpl.java:810)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.ContextImpl.registerReceiver(ContextImpl.java:804)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.content.ContextWrapper.registerReceiver(ContextWrapper.java:318)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at com.clockworkmod.billing.s.a(Unknown Source)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.ge.c(Unknown Source)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.ge.a(Unknown Source)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService.b(Unknown Source)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at com.koushikdutta.rommanager.DownloadService.onStart(Unknown Source)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.Service.onStartCommand(Service.java:428)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.handleServiceArgs(ActivityThread.java:2160)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.access$2800(ActivityThread.java:123)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1002)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/ActivityThread(  708):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.noshufou.android.su for broadcast com.noshufou.android.su/.UpdatePermissionsReceiver: pid=744 uid=10053 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/QualcommCameraHardware(  121): loading liboemcamera at 0xb000deb8<br />
I/QualcommCameraHardware(  121): Set main cam<br />
D/szipinf (  735): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1197K, 41% free 6336K/10567K, external 2053K/2546K, paused 3ms+25ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  735): Pub com.google.android.finsky.RecentSuggestionsProvider: com.google.android.finsky.providers.RecentSuggestionsProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 416K, 52% free 3076K/6279K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
I/mm-camera-mmap(  121): set sensor selection :0<br />
D/szipinf (  744): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  744): Pub com.noshufou.android.su.provider: com.noshufou.android.su.provider.PermissionsProvider<br />
D/Calendar(  498): Schedule alarm at 1329789480000  Mon, Feb 20, 2012 07:58pm<br />
W/ContentResolver(  498): Failed to get type for: [URL=content://com.android.calendar/1329789480000]content://com.android.calendar/1329789480000[/URL] (Unknown URL [URL=content://com.android]content://com.android[/URL].calendar/1329789480000)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  723): GC_CONCURRENT freed 173K, 48% free 2958K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/Su.Util (  744): Start PermissionsDbService<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.anod.calendar for broadcast com.anod.calendar/.sizes.CalWidgetProvider4x4: pid=758 uid=10078 gids={1015}<br />
D/szipinf (  758): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  758): Pub com.anod.calendar.events.provider: com.anod.calendar.scrollable.ScrollableDataProvider<br />
D/Su.PermissionsDbService(  744): onHandleIntent()<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 412K, 52% free 3070K/6279K, external 509K/519K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
I/dalvikvm(  758): Could not find method android.appwidget.AppWidgetManager.notifyAppWidgetViewDataChanged, referenced from method com.anod.calendar.services.UpdateService.updateWidgets<br />
W/dalvikvm(  758): VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 151: Landroid/appwidget/AppWidgetManager;.notifyAppWidgetViewDataChanged ([II)V<br />
D/dalvikvm(  758): VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0024<br />
D/SimpleCal(  758): Register content observer : 0<br />
D/SimpleCal(  758): Unregister content observer : 1<br />
D/SimpleCal(  758): Unregister content observer : 2<br />
D/dalvikvm(  735): GC_CONCURRENT freed 191K, 48% free 2937K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/Su.PermissionsDbService(  744): permissions.sqlite opened<br />
D/dalvikvm(  327): GC_CONCURRENT freed 348K, 50% free 2963K/5831K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+34ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  723): GC_CONCURRENT freed 343K, 48% free 3146K/5959K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+6ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  723): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 104K, 49% free 3041K/5959K, external 0K/0K, paused 87ms<br />
I/Process (  667): Sending signal. PID: 667 SIG: 9<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 667) has died.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=788 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
W/InputManagerService(  175): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/szipinf (  788): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  788): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  788): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  788): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  788): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  788): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  788): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
D/CallManager(  788): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b3400})<br />
D/dalvikvm(  788): GC_CONCURRENT freed 192K, 48% free 2985K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 4ms+46ms<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 420K, 52% free 3074K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+20ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  735): GC_CONCURRENT freed 337K, 48% free 3087K/5895K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/Finsky  (  735): [1] SanityChecker.run: # LocalAssets corrected : 0<br />
D/Finsky  (  735): Sanity check took : 420 ms<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  788): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  788): Listening SCO socket...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 60K, 46% free 3072K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 50ms<br />
D/PhoneApp(  788): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 403K, 49% free 3081K/6023K, external 27K/514K, paused 2ms+15ms<br />
I/Database(  788): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
D/TelephonyProvider(  788): Setting numeric '310120' to be the current operator<br />
D/MccTable(  788): updateMccMncConfiguration: mcc=310, mnc=120<br />
D/MccTable(  788): locale set to en_us<br />
D/MccTable(  788): WIFI_NUM_ALLOWED_CHANNELS set to 11<br />
I/WifiService(  175): WifiService trying to setNumAllowed to 11 with persist set to true<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyMessageWaitingChanged: false<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 461K, 50% free 3089K/6087K, external 131K/514K, paused 2ms+13ms<br />
D/PhoneApp(  788): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  788): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(  788): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4017d560)<br />
D/Finsky  (  735): [9] MarketBillingService.getPreferredAccount: com.koushikdutta.rommanager: Account determined from asset owner.<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at com.android.internal.telephony.gsm.GSMPhone.getState(GSMPhone.java:262)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at com.android.internal.telephony.CallManager.getState(CallManager.java:243)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at com.android.phone.PhoneUtils$ConnectionHandler.handleMessage(PhoneUtils.java:187)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  788):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone has crashed too many times: killing!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 473K, 50% free 3097K/6087K, external 245K/514K, paused 4ms+8ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 479K, 50% free 3082K/6087K, external 87K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 406K, 52% free 3064K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 3ms+9ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 814K, 40% free 6343K/10567K, external 2504K/2546K, paused 195ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 491K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 245K/514K, paused 2ms+17ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 463K, 50% free 3098K/6087K, external 87K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
E/JavaBinder(  175): !!! FAILED BINDER TRANSACTION !!!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 471K, 50% free 3049K/6087K, external 243K/514K, paused 2ms+5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 463K, 50% free 3082K/6087K, external 69K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/Su.PermissionsDbService(  744): got cursor from su.db<br />
D/Su.PermissionsDbService(  744): closing permissions.sqlite<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 426K, 50% free 3064K/6087K, external 242K/514K, paused 2ms+12ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 478K, 50% free 3079K/6087K, external 51K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 71K, 41% free 6317K/10567K, external 3019K/3058K, paused 94ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 407K, 52% free 3067K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 424K, 50% free 3064K/6087K, external 239K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/Process (  788): Sending signal. PID: 788 SIG: 9<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 788) has died.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=817 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
W/InputManagerService(  175): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/szipinf (  817): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 478K, 50% free 3079K/6087K, external 50K/514K, paused 2ms+5ms<br />
D/szipinf (  817): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  817): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 492K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 239K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  817): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  817): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  817): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  817): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 494K, 50% free 3063K/6087K, external 50K/514K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/CallManager(  817): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b38c8})<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 506K, 50% free 3065K/6087K, external 240K/514K, paused 2ms+16ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 494K, 50% free 3063K/6087K, external 50K/514K, paused 2ms+16ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  817): GC_CONCURRENT freed 180K, 47% free 2997K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+31ms<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 111K, 41% free 6310K/10567K, external 3001K/3004K, paused 135ms<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  817): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
D/PhoneApp(  817): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  817): Listening SCO socket...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 509K, 50% free 3065K/6087K, external 242K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 511K, 50% free 3047K/6087K, external 51K/514K, paused 30ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 414K, 51% free 3097K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 490K, 50% free 3065K/6087K, external 243K/514K, paused 2ms+6ms<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 511K, 50% free 3047K/6087K, external 51K/514K, paused 87ms<br />
E/JavaBinder(  175): !!! FAILED BINDER TRANSACTION !!!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 69K, 49% free 3315K/6407K, external 7904K/7937K, paused 59ms<br />
I/Database(  817): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 394K, 50% free 3064K/6087K, external 240K/514K, paused 2ms+10ms<br />
D/TelephonyProvider(  817): Setting numeric '310120' to be the current operator<br />
D/MccTable(  817): updateMccMncConfiguration: mcc=310, mnc=120<br />
D/MccTable(  817): locale set to en_us<br />
D/MccTable(  817): WIFI_NUM_ALLOWED_CHANNELS set to 11<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 478K, 50% free 3079K/6087K, external 50K/514K, paused 2ms+9ms<br />
D/szipinf (  175): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/WifiService(  175): WifiService trying to setNumAllowed to 11 with persist set to true<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyMessageWaitingChanged: false<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 118K, 41% free 6320K/10567K, external 2948K/2949K, paused 123ms<br />
D/SystemClock(  817): Setting time of day to sec=1329770363<br />
D/PhoneApp(  817): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  817): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(  817): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4017d560)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at com.android.internal.telephony.gsm.GSMPhone.getState(GSMPhone.java:262)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at com.android.internal.telephony.CallManager.getState(CallManager.java:243)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at com.android.phone.PhoneUtils$ConnectionHandler.handleMessage(PhoneUtils.java:187)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  817):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone has crashed too many times: killing!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 490K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 240K/514K, paused 2ms+13ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 432K, 51% free 3095K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+11ms<br />
D/szipinf (  707): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 511K, 50% free 3047K/6087K, external 50K/514K, paused 56ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 181K, 50% free 3067K/6087K, external 175K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/szipinf (  707): Initializing zlib to inflate<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 508K, 50% free 3066K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 483K, 50% free 3087K/6087K, external 438K/514K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 470K, 50% free 3097K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/QualcommCameraHardware(  121): Open Device node : /dev/msm_camera/control1<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 476K, 50% free 3084K/6087K, external 394K/514K, paused 4ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 89K, 40% free 6342K/10567K, external 3072K/3113K, paused 94ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 493K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 463K, 50% free 3098K/6087K, external 175K/514K, paused 9ms+8ms<br />
W/dalvikvm(  758): Unable to resolve superclass of Lcom/anod/calendar/services/WidgetHCService; (149)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 472K, 50% free 3097K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 496K, 50% free 3066K/6087K, external 131K/514K, paused 49ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 475K, 50% free 3097K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
W/dalvikvm(  758): Link of class 'Lcom/anod/calendar/services/WidgetHCService;' failed<br />
E/dalvikvm(  758): Could not find class 'com.anod.calendar.services.WidgetHCService', referenced from method com.anod.calendar.skins.Update.setScrollableViews<br />
W/dalvikvm(  758): VFY: unable to resolve const-class 315 (Lcom/anod/calendar/services/WidgetHCService;) in Lcom/anod/calendar/skins/Update;<br />
D/dalvikvm(  758): VFY: replacing opcode 0x1c at 0x0005<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 476K, 50% free 3085K/6087K, external 350K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 435K, 52% free 3069K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  758): VFY: dead code 0x0007-003d in Lcom/anod/calendar/skins/Update;.setScrollableViews (Landroid/content/Context;Landroid/widget/RemoteViews;Lcom/anod/calendar/prefs/Preferences;I)V<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 49K, 41% free 6339K/10567K, external 3019K/3058K, paused 90ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 492K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 4ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 492K, 50% free 3069K/6087K, external 350K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/mm-camera-config(  121): cam_conf fd cfgctrl.camfd:0<br />
I/mm-camera-config(  121): Open config device node : /dev/msm_camera/config1<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration]:ctrlfd:21<br />
D/dalvikvm(  707): GC_CONCURRENT freed 182K, 44% free 3434K/6087K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+66ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 26K, 47% free 3448K/6407K, external 7915K/7917K, paused 33ms<br />
E/Finsky  (  735): [1] NotifyingErrorListener.onErrorResponse: Server error on InAppPurchaseInformationRequest: com.android.volley.NoConnectionError: java.net.UnknownHostException: android.clients.google.com<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 478K, 50% free 3097K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 1ms+12ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 479K, 50% free 3082K/6087K, external 131K/514K, paused 2ms+13ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 489K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 492K, 50% free 3069K/6087K, external 350K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/Process (  817): Sending signal. PID: 817 SIG: 9<br />
W/InputManagerService(  175): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 404K, 52% free 3062K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+8ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 56K, 41% free 6338K/10567K, external 3001K/3004K, paused 172ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 817) has died.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=840 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 478K, 50% free 3097K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+8ms<br />
D/Finsky  (  735): [1] MarketBillingService.sendResponseCode: Sending response RESULT_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE for request 8266884506508568683 to com.koushikdutta.rommanager.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 476K, 50% free 3085K/6087K, external 350K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/SimpleCal(  758): Google calendar API: [1329717600000] 20-02-2012 00:00:00 (+0 secs)/[1330927200000] 05-03-2012 00:00:00 (+20160 mins)<br />
D/SimpleCal(  758): Google calendar API: [URL=content://com.android.calendar/instances/when/1329717600000/1330927200000]content://com.android.calendar/instances/when/1329717600000/1330927200000[/URL] - selfAttendeeStatus!=2  AND calendar_id IN (1,2,3)<br />
D/szipinf (  840): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/Volley  (  735): [1] Request.finish: 6784 ms: [ ] [url="https://android.clients.google.com/vending/api/ApiRequest"]https://android.clie.../api/ApiRequest[/url] NORMAL 1 InAppRestoreTransactionsRequestProto<br />
D/szipinf (  840): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 492K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+9ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  840): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  840): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  840): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  840): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  840): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 496K, 50% free 3066K/6087K, external 131K/514K, paused 2ms+16ms<br />
D/CallManager(  840): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b3d90})<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 475K, 50% free 3097K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 2ms+27ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 479K, 50% free 3082K/6087K, external 131K/514K, paused 2ms+20ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  840): GC_CONCURRENT freed 187K, 47% free 2990K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+19ms<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 85K, 41% free 6339K/10567K, external 2948K/2949K, paused 126ms<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  840): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
D/PhoneApp(  840): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  840): Listening SCO socket...<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 428K, 52% free 3070K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 489K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 246K/514K, paused 1ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 460K, 50% free 3101K/6087K, external 350K/514K, paused 11ms+2ms<br />
I/Database(  840): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
D/TelephonyProvider(  840): Setting numeric '310120' to be the current operator<br />
D/MccTable(  840): updateMccMncConfiguration: mcc=310, mnc=120<br />
D/MccTable(  840): locale set to en_us<br />
D/MccTable(  840): WIFI_NUM_ALLOWED_CHANNELS set to 11<br />
I/WifiService(  175): WifiService trying to setNumAllowed to 11 with persist set to true<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyMessageWaitingChanged: false<br />
D/PhoneApp(  840): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  840): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(  840): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4017d560)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at com.android.internal.telephony.gsm.GSMPhone.getState(GSMPhone.java:262)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at com.android.internal.telephony.CallManager.getState(CallManager.java:243)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at com.android.phone.PhoneUtils$ConnectionHandler.handleMessage(PhoneUtils.java:187)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  840):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 477K, 50% free 3097K/6087K, external 245K/514K, paused 2ms+18ms<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone has crashed too many times: killing!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 444K, 50% free 3063K/6087K, external 69K/514K, paused 2ms+7ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 110K, 40% free 6380K/10567K, external 2853K/2864K, paused 102ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 507K, 50% free 3065K/6087K, external 244K/514K, paused 4ms+3ms<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] from kernel: fuse_id: 0x4190, 0x90ba, 0x0, 0x0<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 476K, 50% free 3085K/6087K, external 306K/514K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 494K, 50% free 3081K/6087K, external 244K/514K, paused 3ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 493K, 50% free 3069K/6087K, external 306K/514K, paused 3ms+5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 405K, 52% free 3069K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+7ms<br />
D/Finsky  (  735): [23] DownloadRecords.initializeAndPrune: Pruned 0 old downloads from the cursor.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 508K, 50% free 3065K/6087K, external 245K/514K, paused 8ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 480K, 50% free 3082K/6087K, external 131K/514K, paused 2ms+6ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  175): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 55K, 40% free 6372K/10567K, external 3019K/3058K, paused 114ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox for broadcast com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox/.SearchWidgetProvider: pid=861 uid=10008 gids={3003}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  280): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 65K, 46% free 3503K/6407K, external 9890K/9894K, paused 41ms<br />
D/szipinf (  861): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] rg_ratio_GS_table[0]:0.687744<br />
I/ActivityThread(  861): Pub com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox.shortcuts: com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox.WebHistoryProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  861): Pub com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox.google: com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox.google.GoogleSuggestionProvider<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.twitter.android for broadcast com.twitter.android/.client.WidgetSmallProvider: pid=872 uid=10074 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed 12K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 81ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 418K, 51% free 3097K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 89ms<br />
I/Process (  840): Sending signal. PID: 840 SIG: 9<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 840) has died.<br />
W/InputManagerService(  175): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm(  120): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2672K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 149ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=881 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
D/szipinf (  872): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] rg_ratio_GS_table[1]:0.687744<br />
I/ActivityThread(  872): Pub com.twitter.android.provider.GlobalDatabaseProvider: com.twitter.android.provider.GlobalDatabaseProvider<br />
D/szipinf (  881): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  872): Pub com.twitter.android.provider.TwitterProvider: com.twitter.android.provider.TwitterProvider<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] rg_ratio_GS_table[2]:0.687744<br />
D/szipinf (  881): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] bg_ratio_GS_table[0]:0.737549<br />
I/ActivityThread(  881): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  881): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  881): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  881): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  881): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] bg_ratio_GS_table[1]:0.737549<br />
D/dalvikvm(  872): GC_CONCURRENT freed 172K, 47% free 3004K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+12ms<br />
D/CallManager(  881): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b22b0})<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] bg_ratio_GS_table[2]:0.737549<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] fuse_id : 0x4190, 0x90ba, 0x0, 0x0<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.google.android.apps.plus for broadcast com.google.android.apps.plus/.widget.EsFroyoWidgetProvider: pid=901 uid=10064 gids={3003, 3002, 1015, 1006}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  881): GC_CONCURRENT freed 180K, 47% free 2998K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+9ms<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  881): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  881): Listening SCO socket...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  707): GC_CONCURRENT freed 170K, 41% free 3824K/6471K, external 0K/0K, paused 88ms+1214ms<br />
D/PhoneApp(  881): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/szipinf (  901): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  901): Pub com.google.android.apps.plus.content.EsProvider: com.google.android.apps.plus.content.EsProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 413K, 52% free 3069K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 2ms+6ms<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/ActivityThread(  901): Pub com.google.android.apps.plus.content.ApiProvider: com.google.android.apps.plus.content.EsApiProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  901): Pub com.google.android.apps.plus.content.EsGooglePhotoProvider: com.google.android.picasasync.PicasaContentProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  901): GC_CONCURRENT freed 125K, 47% free 3022K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] fail to read /data/awb_cal, try another file<br />
I/Database(  881): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
D/TelephonyProvider(  881): Setting numeric '310120' to be the current operator<br />
D/MccTable(  881): updateMccMncConfiguration: mcc=310, mnc=120<br />
D/MccTable(  881): locale set to en_us<br />
D/MccTable(  881): WIFI_NUM_ALLOWED_CHANNELS set to 11<br />
I/WifiService(  175): WifiService trying to setNumAllowed to 11 with persist set to true<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyMessageWaitingChanged: false<br />
D/PhoneApp(  881): Radio technology switched. Now CDMA is active.<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  881): Shutting down VM<br />
D/dalvikvm(  901): GC_CONCURRENT freed 520K, 50% free 3030K/6023K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+26ms<br />
W/dalvikvm(  881): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4017d560)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at com.android.internal.telephony.gsm.GSMPhone.getState(GSMPhone.java:262)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at com.android.internal.telephony.CallManager.getState(CallManager.java:243)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at com.android.phone.PhoneUtils$ConnectionHandler.handleMessage(PhoneUtils.java:187)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:864)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:622)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  881):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone has crashed too many times: killing!<br />
I/ActivityThread(  901): Pub com.google.plus.platform: com.google.android.apps.plus.content.AdsProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  901): GC_CONCURRENT freed 241K, 47% free 3222K/6023K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] read from file OK: /sys/android_camera_awb_cal/awb_ca<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] nandflash data: 0xc1b, 0x2ac, 0x2d6, 0x4190, 0x90ba, 0x0, 0x0, 0x92531add<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] check sum=92531add, OK<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[0]:0x00000c1b<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.music for broadcast com.android.music/.MediaAppWidgetProvider4x2: pid=916 uid=10045 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): No longer want com.android.settings (pid 360): hidden #16<br />
D/szipinf (  916): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  916): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_CONCURRENT freed 425K, 51% free 3087K/6279K, external 476K/519K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[1]:0x000002ac<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[2]:0x000002d6<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[3]:0x00004190<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[4]:0x000090ba<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): No longer want com.cyanogenmod.stats (pid 487): hidden #16<br />
D/Beautiful Widgets(  395): Clock Widget enabled<br />
D/Beautiful Widgets(  395): Clock Widget enabled<br />
V/Beautiful Widgets(  395): Service AccuWeather onStart()<br />
V/Beautiful Widgets(  395): Service AccuWeather detect no network connection. Aborted.<br />
V/Beautiful Widgets(  395): Service AccuWeather onStart()<br />
V/Beautiful Widgets(  395): Service AccuWeather detect no network connection. Aborted.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 486K, 50% free 3104K/6087K, external 245K/514K, paused 7ms+7ms<br />
I/Process (  881): Sending signal. PID: 881 SIG: 9<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'isms' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'simphonebook' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'iphonesubinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'phone' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(  115): service 'sip' died<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Process com.android.phone (pid 881) has died.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.android.phone for restart com.android.phone: pid=928 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[5]:0x00000000<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 479K, 50% free 3089K/6087K, external 87K/514K, paused 2ms+5ms<br />
W/InputManagerService(  175): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/SimpleCal(  758): [9] Scheduled next update at [1329789900000] 20-02-2012 20:05:00 (+325 mins)<br />
D/szipinf (  928): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  928): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  928): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  928): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap(  624): No keyboard for id 65537<br />
I/ActivityThread(  928): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  928): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap(  624): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
I/ActivityThread(  928): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
W/asset   (  624): deep redirect failure from 0x0103003e => 0x02060007, defStyleAttr=0x00000000, defStyleRes=0x00000000, style=0x00000000<br />
W/asset   (  624): deep redirect failure from 0x0103003e => 0x02060007, defStyleAttr=0x00000000, defStyleRes=0x00000000, style=0x00000000<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[6]:0x00000000<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[7]:0x92531add<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] fuse_id_word1:0x00004190<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] fuse_id_word2:0x000090ba<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] fuse_id_word3:0x00000000<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] fuse_id_word4:0x00000000<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] caBuff[0]:3099<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] valid bit and fuseID pass, use new white points<br />
I/			  (  121): [AWB Calibration] use light version: v3<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 489K, 50% free 3088K/6087K, external 245K/514K, paused 2ms+13ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  624): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 289K, 51% free 3077K/6279K, external 508K/519K, paused 69ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 393K, 50% free 3089K/6087K, external 270K/514K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/Beautiful Widgets(  395): Service destroying<br />
D/Beautiful Widgets(  395): Service destroyed for now<br />
D/CallManager(  928): registerPhone(GSM Handler{406b27e0})<br />
D/SimpleCal(  758): current launcher API version: 2<br />
I/CPUSettings(  405): Restore disabled by user preference.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.cooliris.media for broadcast com.cooliris.media/com.cooliris.cache.BootReceiver: pid=947 uid=10038 gids={1015, 3003}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  928): GC_CONCURRENT freed 180K, 47% free 2996K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+36ms<br />
I/mm-camera-aec(  121): Touch AEC  == numRegions:256<br />
I/mm-camera-aec(  121): Touch AEC aecCtrl->aec_state.aec_algo:1<br />
D/szipinf (  947): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  947): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  947): Pub com.cooliris.picasa.contentprovider: com.cooliris.picasa.PicasaContentProvider<br />
I/Database(  947): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 1489 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.cooliris.media/databases/picasa.db-wal<br />
I/BootReceiver(  947): Got intent with action android.intent.action.MEDIA_MOUNTED<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): No longer want com.android.deskclock (pid 522): hidden #16<br />
I/ActivityManager(  175): Start proc com.google.android.apps.uploader for broadcast com.google.android.apps.uploader/.ConnectivityBroadcastReceiver: pid=957 uid=10005 gids={3003}<br />
D/szipinf (  957): Initializing inflate state<br />
W/ActivityManager(  175): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
I/ActivityThread(  957): Pub com.google.android.apps.uploader: com.google.android.apps.uploader.UploadsContentProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  957): Pub com.google.photos.provider.Album: com.google.android.apps.uploader.clients.picasa.AlbumProvider<br />
D/MediaUploader(  957): UploaderApplication.onCreate<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyServiceState: 3 home null null null  Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=radioTurnedOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  175): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
```
I see options in there where its appearing to change back and fourth between CDMA and GSM, but that doesnt seem right.

Hopefully this will provide some incite into what the hell is going on?

I love CM7 and its been really good to me other than this issue, which pretty much has forced me to stick with the ICS alpha's which have their own issues

6 internets to the person who can shed some light on what is going on ...


----------



## dustinarden (Feb 22, 2012)

wow. 76 views and not a single reply.

i guess this isnt too common of a problem. which i guess is a good thing?

anyone have any idea who (in the dev world) i could reach out to in order to get some traction on this?

THanks.


----------



## rlovett (Feb 6, 2012)

were you using DT app2sd by any chance? This has happened to me a few times as well and only seems to happen after I flash a2sd and then have to pull the battery for whatever reason. I remember this happening in gingerbread as well as ics i believe. It may just be coincidence though.


----------



## dustinarden (Feb 22, 2012)

nope. Never used that.


----------

